# Red locktight on crank bolts, safe?



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

i have been haveing a killer of a time trying to keep the crank bolt on my non-drive side Deity crank (old cranks) on. i have used blue locktight but thats not working. i talked to my LBS and they just said take it all apart, clean it out make sure there is no gunk built up in there and reassemble w/ blue locktight. well i did that several times and i still cannot get it to stay. from my understanding Red locktight is to only be used on bolts you are not planning on taking off really ever. would it be safe to use it? im kinda desperate.




Patrick


----------



## trevdyno (Aug 5, 2007)

if red loc tite is intended to not come off then im in trouble, i used alot of it on my snowmobile, especially the exhaust, so yeah, just try it,


----------



## rikbar (May 22, 2008)

if I remeber right, red loctite is released by heat? so if you did use it and wanted to take the bolts out later, might have to heat them up.
they make a bunch of different types, red, blue, green and few other colors. I have used red on some motorcycle parts and they didn't come out to bad, then some I had to heat up. depends alot on how clean everything is when used.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

yeah, rikbar, you're right.
it says you're suppose to use heat to help loosen it, but depending the size of the bolt, its not really necessary. sombrio, i've been in your same spot, i cleaned it, red lock tight, tightened it as tight as i could with a wrench, then put a bar on the wrench, tightened it some more. but my crank had some play on the left side so the crank arm could wobble, and the bolt would still manage to come loose. so i just got a new bb. if you use loctite, you're suppose to let it set up for like 24 hours or something for it to really work.


----------

